# This, I like very much - Dark Horse Mini



## zadiac (23/4/15)

I like this idea. Reduced chamber=better flavor, but still a lot of vapor. Winner in my books

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10009911/2294702-mini-dark-horse-v2-styled-rda-rebuildable

I see a lot of atty makers also now make mini versions of their products and of course, China jumps quickly on the band wagon.

Looks like the Derringer made a bigger impact than they thought it would

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/4/15)

This does indeed look very special - Could you send some pictures of your build? 

Edit* Do you have one? lol


----------



## zadiac (23/4/15)

No I don't have one....yet


----------



## Daniel (23/4/15)

Wonder if you could BF it ....


----------



## Marzuq (23/4/15)

Great find. I like this idea


----------



## zadiac (23/4/15)

Daniel said:


> Wonder if you could BF it ....



Yes, you can.


----------



## Justink (23/4/15)

Mmmm... Looks good.
Have the regular dark horse and loving it, would definitely be interested in a mini version


----------



## Ollie (23/4/15)

That looks so sick... should look good on my istick 50w


----------



## Guunie (23/4/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10009911/2290001-mini-dark-horse-v2-styled-rda-rebuildable

One with all the rings...Looks sexy!


----------



## Morne (23/4/15)

This will make an awesome BF atty for the Reo!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (23/4/15)

I want one only fasttech going to take forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/4/15)

I'm sure one of our awesome vendors has already spotted this and is going to bring them in


----------



## Guunie (23/4/15)

@Yiannaki, your pink mod of awesome 0 dry hits will look great with the black ring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/4/15)

Guunie said:


> @Yiannaki, your pink mod of awesome 0 dry hits will look great with the black ring


Lol. Thanks dude  agreed. It would be a nice match.

PS my mod is a boy today. Now sporting a teal silicone sleeve


----------



## Guunie (23/4/15)

Oooo! Pic please, want to drool some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/4/15)

The only other pictures I could find:

http://vapingcheap.com/mini-dark-horse-rda/:




and http://www.dhgate.com/store/product...1-clone-vs/211479463.html#sd1-8-1b|2207255054:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/4/15)

Oh here are plenty pics:

https://www.google.com/search?q=min...IHsPB7AaqyYCwAg&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1680&bih=896


----------



## zadiac (23/4/15)

lol...Ohm Johan, that vapingcheap link just takes you back to FT


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

Now that's strange, will check with my pc later today and rectify if possible.

via Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (24/4/15)

Its not the link @johan that website one of those drop shippers selling for fasttech.


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

zadiac said:


> lol...Ohm Johan, that vapingcheap link just takes you back to FT





Matt said:


> Its not the link @johan that website one of those drop shippers selling for fasttech.



Ok, with hindsight (_and to get me out of this_), @Guunie asked for more pictures, not websites .


----------



## zadiac (24/4/15)

Matt said:


> Its not the link @johan that website one of those drop shippers selling for fasttech.



Yes, sorry Ohm Johan. It's the buy link at VapingCheap that takes you back to FT, not your link. Sorry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/4/15)

if anyone decides to order from FT , I'm in for one!


----------



## zadiac (24/4/15)

I already did. Sorry.


----------



## Daniel (24/4/15)

@zadiac no worries , ok then I guess I'm ordering , anyone want in let me know .... will order next week


----------



## Guunie (24/4/15)

johan said:


> Ok, with hindsight (_and to get me out of this_), @Guunie asked for more pictures, not websites .


Sorry for the confusion...was actually asking @Yiannaki for a picture of his tael mod

Should have been more specific

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

